# Το μετέωρο χτύπημα του πληκτρολογίου



## antongoun (May 29, 2019)

Σοβαρά τώρα, όλα καλά πήγαιναν μέχρι που έφτασα στην τελευταία πρόταση της παραγράφου...  (ξάφνου μετέωρα τα δάχτυλα πάνω απ' το πληκτρολόγιο)

If a humorous response to an insult shows that we don’t take the insulter seriously, a nonresponse to an insult makes it look as if we are indifferent to the existence of the insulter: *Not only don’t we take him seriously, but we don’t take him at all!*

:inno:


----------



## nickel (May 29, 2019)

Και όταν πια ξεπέρασες το αποσβόλωμα και τα δάχτυλα ξαναβρήκαν την επαφή τους με το πληκτρολόγιο, ποια λύση έδωσες στα κακότεχνα αγγλικά;


----------



## antongoun (May 29, 2019)

Καμία λύση προς το παρόν - αλλά στη σκέψη ότι θα ηττηθώ κατά κράτος από μια χαζομάρα, μετέφρασα στα γρήγορα κι έβαλα δίπλα ένα σχόλιο: "Να βρω ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ κάτι καλό".

Θα το σκεφτώ πολύ πριν παραδώσω τα όπλα... Έχω λίγο καιρό ακόμα.

Edit
Το εντελώς προσωρινό είναι αυτό: 

Αν μια χιουμοριστική αντίδραση σε μια προσβολή δείχνει ότι δεν αντιμετωπίζουμε τον άνθρωπο που μας προσβάλλει σοβαρά, η μη αντίδραση υποδηλώνει ότι μας είναι αδιάφορη η ίδια η ύπαρξή του: Όχι μόνο δεν τον παίρνουμε σοβαρά, αλλά θεωρούμε πως δεν υπάρχει καν!


----------



## Lexoplast (May 29, 2019)

Αν απαντήσουμε με χιούμορ στην προσβολή κάποιου, δείχνουμε ότι δεν τον παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά. Αν όμως δεν απαντήσουμε καν, αδιαφορούμε για την ύπαρξή του. Όχι μόνο δεν τον παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά, αλλά ούτε καν στην πλάκα!


----------



## antongoun (May 29, 2019)

> Όχι μόνο δεν τον παίρνουμε στα σοβαρά, αλλά ούτε καν στην πλάκα!



Ωραίο...


----------



## antongoun (Jun 25, 2019)

Lexoplast, ευχαριστώ πολύ, το υιοθέτησα... σύσσωμο.


----------

